# Update on my 2 Betta Fish males!



## CathrynL (Nov 28, 2012)

Recently in the last few months I ordered from Thailand a beautiful Blue Fire Halfmoon Plakat male (Galileo), that I house in a 5g Fluval Spec. I also purchased a Twin-Tail male Betta Fish from Petsmart (Ruby), that resides in his own Fluval Chi. They both eat Omega one Betta pellets and Omega One Bloodworms. I love my Betta Fish very much and love to hear from the community!


----------



## beacon (Nov 18, 2012)

Your fish are stunning. Particularly love the blue one. He is a gorgeous color! Nice to see they are doing well.


----------



## CathrynL (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you! Yeah, he truly is stunning. He was worth the money/stress ordering him from a breeder in Thailand =)


----------

